# So what could you create with this?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks interesting...

http://sugru.com


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Mmmm, that looks very interesting :wink:

John


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks cool, love that kind of thing.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can get self air curing and two part mix silicone rubber in liquid form and paste like bathroom sealant but that's the first Ive seen in a semi rigid mouldable form that doesn't stick to your fingers. I wonder how well it sticks to surfaces compared to the the other forms and if it still has a very high temperature withstand ability?


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I want some and I don't know why !


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm liking that


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A cap for my wheel brush for one (since the last one came off and I'd scratched the inside of one wheel before I noticed :x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A soft thing may well come off again. You may be better off with epoxy resin like Devcon five minute to make a blob on the end Paul


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> A cap for my wheel brush for one (since the last one came off and I'd scratched the inside of one wheel before I noticed :x


Plasti-dip it.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks ideal for emergency repairs.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Ordered some to reinforce the power connector on my MacbookAir which has a small split and dont fancy paying £70 for a replacement lol


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lifehacker has a recipe on it to make your own Sugru


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Let us know how well it sticks to surfaces please


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone bought any of this stuff ?
I could use a tiny bit, just not up for £11 quids worth ...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got to get some just to say I have some :? Defo gonna get some then look for some ways to use it


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

First use : send a bit to me :-D


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

My missus makes her own to make moulds with. If anyone wants the recipe let me know.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think it's just 2:1 silicone sealant (poundshop) and corn flour isn't it ?
I'd like to know her recipe, sure


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

http://m.instructables.com/id/How-To-Ma ... ubstitute/

I'm not sure pound shop "silicone" will work as it's generally not acid cure.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oogoo :-D
Ahh, all the links I looked at were US based - that's why I thought I'd ask for stevie's missus' recipe - might have some recognisable brands/products in there.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

100% acetoxy silicone, preferably clear. I get hers from DIY stores and corn flour. Depending on how tough or flexible you want it, use less cornflour for strength, or more to make it more flexible.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So does this recipe with corn flour result in a putty that does not stick to fingers? How well does it stick to what it's supposed to stick to? I did wonder about this with the commercial product although it seemed alright in the video.

Would silica flour be better as a filler - it's used by silicone rubber compound manufacturers and is non organic so less prone to fungal attack I would have thought?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> So does this recipe with corn flour result in a putty that does not stick to fingers? How well does it stick to what it's supposed to stick to? I did wonder about this with the commercial product although it seemed alright in the video.
> 
> Would silica flour be better as a filler - it's used by silicone rubber compound manufacturers and is non organic so less prone to fungal attack I would have thought?


I imagine corn flour is used as it has some weird properties when it's in a suspension. Good quality silicone sealant should have added fungicides


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Corn flour and water mixed to the right ratio makes a thixotropic compound - flows free slowly through your fingers but stiffens to resist fast movement so you can roll it into a ball and bounce it - but I think the property with the silicone sealant mix is as a filler to stiffen. Corn flour that's been exposed to air will also contain moisture which will promote cure from the inside too allowing a thick item to be created. Silica flour is also moisture absorbing so could also be used. From looking at a few YouTube videos and web references other powders have been used from talcum powder to baking soda - all to the same effect.

People have also added acrylic and oil based paint to add colour and also added glycerine or silicone oil to make it less sticky to the fingers - or just rub your hands prior to manipulating with Vaseline. It sticks less well to surfaces the more putty like it becomes but many people are using it to make moulds which they do not want to stick to things. It seems experimentation is key.

Be careful of bathroom silicone - with it containing a fungicide it is carcinogenic so shouldn't be put on something kids might put in their mouths. You could use aquarium or food safe silicone.









http://solidsmack.com/fabrication/oogoo ... rn-starch/

It seems the Sugru patent indicates Talc is used as filler and there is both an adhesive and non adhesive version: http://worldwide.espacenet.com/publicat ... cale=en_EP

Data sheet for Sugru: http://sugru.com/pdfs/tds.pdf claims it has excellent adhesion. Formula:

10g Silopren C350 from G Bayer silicones
1.5g Silica
11g Talc
0.75g Methyltris Silane
0.03g Dibutyltin Dilaurate
0.15g Pigment
0.54g Silane


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I thought I'd have a go.
No idea if it's the correct silicone but it's what I had in the cupboard so worth a shot !
I just made up a lump by adding corn flour to the silicone until it was a fairly thick paste. It stuck to my fingers all the way until suddenly it just stated to come together as a ball. At first I'd added too much corn flour and it became a bit too crumbly - so I added some more silicone and mashed it together for a while. Stuck to fingers again but eventually came to a ball - this time a little more "elastic" than crumbly.
No idea what it'll be like by tomorrow ! I'll post again with the result 








Trying too "fix" some broken tabs on a centre light unit.


----------

